# 2018 Ohio nucs for sale



## The Honey Householder

I will have 300 5 frame nucs for sale this year. The queens will be Wilbanks 2018 three band Italians. Some of the best queens when it comes to honey producing. These are in wooden nuc boxes not card board.

Price is $170 each with a $50 deposit per nucs to place the order.

I will have some single 10 frame hive for those are getting started too. The price per single are $230 each with a $100 deposit to place order.

Pickup will be at my NW Ohio warehouse in mid May.

I have done club discount in the pass if I have the extras. So if your a club or you teach a bee class and looking for 25+ nucs. You need to get ahold of me early.

If interested you can email me at [email protected] or call or text me at 419-581-1707

When you send your deposit check, please include cell # and email. 

Balance due at pickup is cash only. I have no problem if you want to pay in full with a check when placing order.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## The Honey Householder

I still have 107 five frame nucs left. They come in a pine wooden box with top and bottom. 

If you have bought from me before you know when I sell a five frame nuc that is what you are getting. I won't release them until there is 4 frames of capped brood. My single hive don't release until they are at least 7 frames of capped brood out of 10 frames.

Even with a short crop last year I had buyer produce 85+ lbs. from my nucs. These bees are some of the best honey producer I've ever worked.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## The Honey Householder

If you are in need of nucs and singles I still have some.

If you are one that needs to place your order, please get your deposits in sooner then later.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## The Honey Householder

Still taking orders for nucs and singles.


----------



## Slayer6769

Where in NW Ohio? I'm just south of Dyt and was wondering how far your pick up location was from me.


----------



## The Honey Householder

My address is 19019 Needles Rd., Custar, OH 43511


----------



## The Honey Householder

Bees are looking good I will have extra nucs, so if you are still in need of nucs. I am still taking orders.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## The Honey Householder

I have 11 five frame deep nucs left for sale for the 2018 season. If interest text or email. Looking to start scheduling pickup this next week on nucs that have been order. 

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## The Honey Householder

Sold Out. Thank you to all that have bought this year from us.


----------

